# Xmas Decs & Real Xmas Trees?



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

I know its very early to start talking about this so dont shoot me!

Went into ACE the other day and they have the christmas seletction out already.

Any other suggestions on good places to get a real tree from or lights etc at good prices?

Ace are advertising 5 and 6ft trees but really want an 8ft ideally, dont want to leave it till the last minute and end up with a 3ft half brown job!!

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

A .. hmmm ... Spinneys ,Dubai Mall ???


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

After_Shock said:


> I know its very early to start talking about this so dont shoot me!
> 
> Went into ACE the other day and they have the christmas seletction out already.
> 
> ...


have you tried talking to the staff at the dubai desert garden (exit sheikh zayed road right after the mall of the emirates in the burj khalifa direction)? they have the nicest xmas trees here, but be prepared to cough up something between 600 aed and 2,000 aed for a tree the height you want. 

i saw beautiful trees in the ibn battuta mall last year (the geant end has a florist's or two), yet they were not as tall as you want. around 900-1200 aed if i remember well...

i like the ace hardware selection of decorations, gifts, and cards. you should start buying later, though; i think they are trying to clear the stock of last year now if they have them on already


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

cami said:


> have you tried talking to the staff at the dubai desert garden (exit sheikh zayed road right after the mall of the emirates in the burj khalifa direction)? they have the nicest xmas trees here, but be prepared to cough up something between 600 aed and 2,000 aed for a tree the height you want.
> 
> i saw beautiful trees in the ibn battuta mall last year (the geant end has a florist's or two), yet they were not as tall as you want. around 900-1200 aed if i remember well...
> 
> i like the ace hardware selection of decorations, gifts, and cards. you should start buying later, though; i think they are trying to clear the stock of last year now if they have them on already


Thanks for the advice, will leave it a bit before buy anything then!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

and to think just 10 months ago i could get a real tree - 10ft tall, for 40 sterling. (250aed) harvested just 2 miles up the road in bonny Jockshire.

seems utter lunacy to get a 'real' Christmas tree here, when they require importing. 
mad as a box of frogs!!

We will be decorating the juvenile palm tree in the garden for our first sunny Christmas!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have used the same fake tree now for three years, and about to use it again for the fourth go. Waiting for Nov 1 to pull it out 

Really is better for the environment, especially here. I know it isnt the same but somethings just are not going to be the same as back home. Spruce candles overall does the trick to have the smell always in your home. I suggest the little hot plate candle heater. Really works great!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You gotta tag along with the desert spirit. I'm pretty sure you folks can get a decent cactus and decorate it properly 



vantage said:


> and to think just 10 months ago i could get a real tree - 10ft tall, for 40 sterling. (250aed) harvested just 2 miles up the road in bonny Jockshire.
> 
> seems utter lunacy to get a 'real' Christmas tree here, when they require importing.
> mad as a box of frogs!!
> ...


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

vantage said:


> seems utter lunacy to get a 'real' Christmas tree here, when they require importing.
> mad as a box of frogs!!
> 
> We will be decorating the juvenile palm tree in the garden for our first sunny Christmas!


I see your point however I aint got a garden with a palm tree to decorate and got quite a bit of family coming to stay for christmas. As its my first one away from home and home is coming to visit thought best put the effort in, the novelty will no doubt wear off massively after the 1st year however.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

After_Shock said:


> I see your point however I aint got a garden with a palm tree to decorate and got quite a bit of family coming to stay for christmas. As its my first one away from home and home is coming to visit thought best put the effort in, the novelty will no doubt wear off massively after the 1st year however.


that's right. knock yourself out and do the whole nine yards especially because it's your first winter in the desert 

the great thing about xmas here is that you can order the turkey and pretty much all the traditional xmas food (unless you got some secret pudding recipe from grandma, something that would make the guests go wow ). then you can call the cleaning people who would do for 50 aed the whole work that you should do after the guests leave.

at home, we were four women slaving in the kitchen for two days for one day of meals... here i only cook xmas traditional dishes that i can't order, or do a brunch and watch everyone stuffing their faces on their own money 

plan carefully and budget wisely, and you will love xmas here.

oh, and don't forget: boxing day must be spent around an infinity pool with friends, a cocktail, and lots of sunblock!


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

cami said:


> oh, and don't forget: boxing day must be spent around an infinity pool with friends, a cocktail, and lots of sunblock!


Haha I wish will be working boxing day!!

Good advice tho on the food and cleaners, sounds ideal. Wish id got the cleaners in to do my flat before moved in, spent 2 days solid cleaning the place out and it was brand new when I moved in, anyways was good exercise!


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Just one question...where do people discard their real christmas trees? 

I suppose I can ask my concierge/rubbish collectors if they can take it away for me. But just wondering if maybe ACE or the store you get it from has a "returns" policy and will dispose of it.

In London last year, our council had a collection service for real trees, hence my question...


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

dubaidubaidubai said:


> Just one question...where do people discard their real christmas trees?
> 
> I suppose I can ask my concierge/rubbish collectors if they can take it away for me. But just wondering if maybe ACE or the store you get it from has a "returns" policy and will dispose of it.
> 
> In London last year, our council had a collection service for real trees, hence my question...


Good point actually, I wouldnt want to have to chop it into small enough pieces to conceal in the garbage chute!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

After_Shock said:


> I know its very early to start talking about this so dont shoot me!
> 
> Went into ACE the other day and they have the christmas seletction out already.
> 
> ...



In Canada, Ikea would actually get in quite nice trees at a great price and if you bought it early you would get a free gift card to use in the New Year. Not sure if they would offer trees here but you could call and ask. It's only my first couple weeks in Dubai but I would also imagine that Ikea will carry Xmas lights, ornaments, etc and prices would be reasonable.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Well done the usual and left it till the last minute due to work!

Has anyone seen any real xmas trees on their travels? ACE appear to have sold out and Spinneys have an import issue with theirs.

Struggling to find any others however?!


----------

